# Glycolic Acid For Scars on Face?



## EmbalmerBabe (May 15, 2007)

I have little acne scars all over my face and some areas where
there are uneven indentations that are smooth and low
if that makes any sense. Not just sharp scars. 
Will glycolic acid help to smooth the scars down? How should I apply it with a face wash or? I am clueless here, should I see
a aestitician to get a glycolic peel,do those hurt?
Thankyou


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 15, 2007)

Anybody have any knowledge on glycolic acid?


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 7, 2007)

bumping for emblamerbabe....i wanna know too!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone had any personal exp.
Thankyou


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 8, 2007)

I've used a glycolic peel before. I'm not super knowledgable on the subject because I bought mine off of ebay! LOL  I DO know you can get them in different percentages and they contain Alpha Hydroxy Acides (which is what does the work). I started out withe the lowest percentage and worked my way up a little. I haven't used it in quite some time, but it really does give your skin a nice youthful and smooth look.  I don't have any scars, really on my face, so I can't really say if it works for THAT, specifically, but it is supposed to.

My to cure alls are microdermabrasion crystals and emu oil. Both are supposed to help with scarring and the emu oil is actually supposed to help prevent scarring as well.  These two items used in conjunction with the glycolic peel can do some amazing things.  You DO have to use caution when using the crystals and glycolic acid together. They can work REALLY well together, but if you OVER do it you can also cause yourself a chemical burn.  Also, the emu oil is a great soother for just after a glycolic peel.

Hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## jennzy (Jul 13, 2007)

i went into a clinic where they spcialized in lasers.
i had horrible chicken pox scars on my face and they said after 3 treatments, it'll smooth out my acne scar (very small and not very deep) but i'll have to follow up with a few microdermabration sessions to completely smooth out my acne scars but as for my chicken pox scars, because its so deep it won't work. so i ended up going to a plastic surgeon and underwent a scar revision surgery.
but i heard chemical peels do help with acne scars if they're just discolouration. if your acne scars are depressed, depending on severity, a few microdermabrasion sessions should really help.
if not just go for laser. they're sure to work for sure!


----------

